# Question for Prime drivers who are old farts - do people still tip?



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a 4.85 ish Uber and Lyft driver, and comments tell me that riders like how I drive, but my experience is that I get almost no tips. A few bucks on Lyft, practically nothing from Uber unless it is from the over 40 crowd (like me.)

A benefit of Amazon Prime are the tips, but how are the tips? How are the tips for the older drivers?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

I do Prime Now, Fresh and now food delivery. I used to be in the west coast, but now I am in Springfield. 
Usually, for the moat part, prime now customers will leave tips, fresh totes don't have the option to leave tips. I've gotten only one cash tips from the totes. 

The restaurant delivery started yesterday here so I can't tell anything yet.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

uberyft said:


> I do Prime Now, Fresh and now food delivery.


Interesting, how do you sign up to deliver Fresh and food?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

They just started doing a test run and from there giving everyone the mixed orders. 
It's the same way as you would order fresh as if it's a prime now. From the app and the block routes are mixed with one another.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I average $10-$12 per hr. And $5 per delivery for Hot Wheels.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I average $10-$12 per hr. And $5 per delivery for Hot Wheels.


How many hours do you work in a week?


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I have gotten $8- $20 tips on both days on weekends for prime now.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

jade88 said:


> How many hours do you work in a week?


Usually average 12-14 hrs, unless I am on "vacation" from my 8-5 job.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Much of the time (unattended deliveries) they will have no idea how old you are.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

iyengar said:


> I have gotten $8- $20 tips on both days on weekends for prime now.


Up to $20/hr in tips? That's great. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

flexology said:


> Much of the time (unattended deliveries) they will have no idea how old you are.


People tip on unattended deliveries!?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Smashup said:


> People tip on unattended deliveries!?


Yeah, if its prime now though. 
I drive the full 40 hours a week, 2 - eight hour shifts on 2 days, from 4 to 12 and 4 - six hour shifts from 6 to 12. 
I made last week $921.50 and out of the 18 an hour which would be $720, I had slightly over $200 in tips. Averaged about $11 in tips an hour.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

uberyft said:


> Yeah, if its prime now though.
> I drive the full 40 hours a week, 2 - eight hour shifts on 2 days, from 4 to 12 and 4 - six hour shifts from 6 to 12.
> I made last week $921.50 and out of the 18 an hour which would be $720, I had slightly over $200 in tips. Averaged about $11 in tips an hour.


That's really interesting, thanks.

I read this forum, and it seems as though it's one nightmare after another.

How are you getting 40 hours a week of "blocks"? Or do I misunderstand what complaints of block unavailability means?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Smashup said:


> People tip on unattended deliveries!?


Not exactly you get tips on the app with prime now because its a two hour delivery from order to it showing up at your house.

Different from someone handing you a tip when you drop off a box.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Smashup said:


> How are you getting 40 hours a week of "blocks"?


Every night at 10 o'clock the blocks for the following day will become available and you can just get away from the app.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberyft said:


> Every night at 10 o'clock the blocks for the following day will become available and you can just get away from the app.


I should add some warehouses are better with the 10 pm drop then others.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

They usually tip in advance when they place the order, so I don't think age or looks play a big factor. They can change it later but I doubt that many people do that.


----------

